
Does Apple even care about computers anymore? - uniqueid
https://qz.com/1586051/apple-macbook-keyboards-continue-to-be-a-problem/
======
bradknowles
Part of the problem is Apple’s over reliance on super hero engineers — both
hardware and software. Sure, they’re some of the best engineers in the
business, but you can’t keep taking all the best super hero engineers off
whatever projects they’re working on now and keep moving them around to
whatever project is in most dire need of saving that can only be done by super
heroes. And you can’t just wave a magic wand and instantly create more unicorn
super heroes.

Instead, you have to build a culture where success comes from the good efforts
of good-enough engineers that may not be quite super hero level — and then
find or make more of those good-enough engineers that you can keep the
business sustainable.

This is very much like the problem of being in constant fire-fighting mode and
trying to keep individually battling the alligators, and not being able to
focus on draining the swamp instead.

------
externalreality
Apple was able to pull off a lot of its super human, ahem, super company feats
based on the immense god-like celebrity aura of Steve Jobs. Superb, frankly
ridiculous (for the other side), business deals would magically materialize at
the man's feet. Authorities would look the other way on arguable topics in
favor of Apple, engineers would put in uncounted extra hours for the greater
"good", and massive manhunts would take place for a prototype phones at his
bidding.

Now Apple has to do something it hasn't done in a while - and that is simply
to deal with reality. Such is the case when a legend passes.

------
_bxg1
The same phenomenon has affected macOS itself. It's sad, and frustrating. I'm
not even someone who's upset about the USB-C or the Touch Bar. I'm happy
paying Apple's prices for truly quality tools, but my faith in the quality of
their laptop line has been shaken lately.

